# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Платформа 1с 7.7  с интерфейсом на английском языке

## chudyr

Здравствуйте. Говорят у  1с 7.7 есть платформа  с английским интерфейсом.  Кто - нибудь может дать ссылку ? Очень надо. Спасибо.
Могу в свою очередь помочь скачать что-нибудь с Инфостарта. ( имею публикации и баллы)

----------


## JSanders

Имеется патченная 1crceng.dll
В нем зашит англ.интерфейс.

----------


## chudyr

> Имеется патченная 1crceng.dll
> В нем зашит англ.интерфейс.


Здравствуйте. Имеется где? И как ее можно получить? Имею стартмани на Инфостарте.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Имеется где? И как ее можно получить? Имею стартмани на Инфостарте.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2pS7/3neiSU1UW

----------


## chudyr

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2pS7/3neiSU1UW


Спасибо большое.

----------

